# finding pure endlers



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

True endlers live bearers (ELB's) come in many strains. There are only a few people right now that are trusted ELB breeders that have pure endlers. I have colonies of three different strains of ELB's that can be traced directly back to Laguna de los Patos in Venezuela. 

I am a member of ELBAA (Endlers Live Bearers Association of America) and we are always looking for people to get into ELB's. 

Female endlers do not display the colors that males do. They look VERY similar to guppy females. Usually a little smaller. One sure way to tell if your endler is a hybrid is if they have pastel coloring or large fins. Other than that there are subtle differences in body shape and coloring.

For those of you who didn't know, ELB's have recently been described as its own species. It is now known as the Poecilia Wingei instead of the old Poecilia sp. "endler"

Anyway, here are a few low quality pics:

Full Red Stripe Endler Male (with center peacock)









Black Bar Enlder Male (original strain discovered in 1927, very bad pic doesn't show color well)


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Does the ELBAA have a web site? I just recently started keeping Endler's and I really enjoy them. I started with 12 and now have way too many to count!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

> Does the ELBAA have a web site? I just recently started keeping Endler's and I really enjoy them. I started with 12 and now have way too many to count!


And I thought that since you had internet access you might have learned at some point to use a search engine. But I guess I was wrong. Here's a hint. www.google.com


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

I've also recently gotten into Endler's. I have a 20 gallon planted tank with more than I can count. The ones I have are of the peacock variety, but have a slightly more pronounced black bar that the one on the photo.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I am not sure if I can post the link here, but it is easily found on google as rex said.

Edit this out if it is not allowed: http://www.endlersr.us


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

haha Rex, you got me! I feel like such a newb!! :redface: 


Rex Grigg said:


> And I thought that since you had internet access you might have learned at some point to use a search engine. But I guess I was wrong. Here's a hint. www.google.com


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

http://www.endlersr.us/
a link for other newbs like me!!


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Are you folks finding Endlers livebearers at your LFS? I have been reading about them for awhile, but never actually seen them. Anyone know a source in New England (like Boston, VT, or NH)? 

Off topic: Also looking for Rasbora espei.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Answered my own question by searching the ELBAA site. Seems there are two folks, both of whom mail order. Must invest more research time into these fish... right now their appearance seems other worldly to me.


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

dang said:


> Are you folks finding Endlers livebearers at your LFS? I have been reading about them for awhile, but never actually seen them. Anyone know a source in New England (like Boston, VT, or NH)?
> 
> Off topic: Also looking for Rasbora espei.


I have a ton of babies growing out right now from 3 pairs of pure endlers. If you're still interested in a month or so, I'd be happy to unload some. I'm in central Mass, btw.


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

I also have way more than I can keep up with comfortably. If anyone's interested, I will send some out for the price of shipping and supplies.

I've never shipped fish before, so I'd have to buy breather bags....

Let me know.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I actually found an LFS that sold ELB as feeder fish, so I bought 12 for .99 cents (USD).


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

You can never trust to get them from most LFS's. Whenever you find yourself a pure male and a pure female, treat them like they were 100 bucks each and breed them to get more pure endlers. Then you have to try and get them back into the community. If you can never find pure or dont know how, it's best finding someone who does it privatley and making an offer. Lets make Endlers Pure!!


----------



## Ransom (Mar 3, 2006)

dang said:


> Are you folks finding Endlers livebearers at your LFS?


Two LFS's here in Dallas, TX recently started carrying them, but... as far as I can tell, they're all MALES - ARGHHH!!! (Though to be fair, one of these places is the only place I've ever seen female dwarf gouramis).


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

If you bought them as feeder fish odds are, and I am about 99.99999% sure of this, that they were wild type guppies. If there is ANY bit of endler in them I would be surprised. Not to discount wild type guppies, some of them can be very attractive.

I am VERY happy to see people are interested in this little guy!


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

The LFS I bought the ELB from I visit often. I always looked at all their tanks, including the feeder guppies. I didn't know about ELB's until later, which is why I bought them. These tanks had males and females, all about the size of what ELB's should be. Regarding pure strain, probably not. But all the offspring I have sure look like a pure strain. Of course, I'm not going to cheat anyone and sell them off as a pure strain.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Titania, I might indeed be interested in about a month... I might be driving from here down to NYC around that time, and maybe could even swing by on the return trip. I still feel I would have do some due diligence before getting them; I feel it is my responsibility to know the fish species first, as it were. But I may indeed be definitely interested. 

A pair or two would end up in either my 29 or my 20 heavily planted tank, one with some Cardinal and Rummy Nosed Tetras, Cory's, and a pair of Aggies; the other with some Hengeli and Harlequin Rasboras, some Corys, and soon likely a pair of A. cacatoides. Both tanks have ottos and shrimp too.


----------

